# bridgeport colum extender



## terryw123 (Mar 4, 2017)

I took one off my mill.  Is there much demand for them?


----------



## Inflight (Mar 5, 2017)

I have had the need for a riser in the past when I was boring an engine's cylinder and another time when I used a rather large angle plate fixture in combination with a rotary table.  So, if I were you, I'd hang on to it.....or, you could ship it to California for me.

Matt


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 5, 2017)

I agree. Hang onto it. I lost one to the scrapper because some nitwit didn't know or ask what it was. Figured it was a scrap part I guess. When you need one, there are no substitutes.


----------



## seasicksteve (Mar 5, 2017)

Ive been looking for a decent riser for a while. Shoot me a PM if you want to part with yours.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 5, 2017)

KEEP IT!


----------



## seasicksteve (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a Kennametal QC toolholder for my spindle but it sucks up about 3-4" of z so it spends most of the time on the shelf. Riser is almost required to utilize it


----------



## terryw123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok, thanks for all the advise.  I'll hang on to it, but I'll never use it.  I took it out when I bought the mill because I had to have the bed/table so high for anything I did.


----------



## RonRock (Mar 9, 2017)

My BP has a 7" riser. I have to stand on a step to be comfortable with most of the work I've done so far. I'm considering removing the riser, but 2 days after I do that something will come around and I'll need it.


----------



## Joseph Durnya (Jul 27, 2017)

Guy here in jersey has a 7" riser on CL for 399.00    seems a bit pricey...


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 27, 2017)

YUPP there's an angle plate for there rotary table for under $20.  On craigslist too. 18" four jaw in great condition for $75.00 .yesterday I found an atlas shaper for $500. With stand


----------

